# Buster Jamail



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Has or does anybody lease from Buster Jamail? We used to lease from him a few years ago. I had his number in my phone book and gave it to a friend to call. He said it rang and rang and finally a woman answered the phone and chewed him out for calling. He has tried to call the number again but no one will answer. Does anyone know whats up and if they have his number would appriciate a pm. Thanks.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

If he is still in business he would be one old dude....my dad had a lease on his property 30 years ago...he has a lot of property


----------



## Pic (Sep 4, 2006)

Check the Del Rio Chamber of Commerce lease listings he used to be in there.


----------



## ruben f. (Nov 28, 2006)

I would check the Uvalde chamber listings. He was always in the mix around the area when I hunted out there! Good luck!


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Buster*

BuckSnort, I have known Buster a long time, grew up in the same town, worked for him for a while, and leased from him many years ago. Back then he leased about half a million acres. I have not heard how he is doing lately, I will put out some feelers and see what happens. Can't say we are friends, had a bit of a falling out many years ago. Not my fault, I swear!:biggrin:
BB


----------



## parker2 (Sep 8, 2005)

Pm Sent


----------



## nada (Aug 12, 2005)

I looked for a place in that area for a while this year and had a couple ranchers tell me to call him but they didn't have his number. They said I'd be able to find it easily, I didn't try too hard but it lead me to believe he still leased places.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

He is still around.
Check with the Brackettville Chamber of Commerce.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Parker, got your pm and that is the same number we have called a hundred times. I know Buster was kinda of a different cat to put it mildly and didn't believe in cell phones or answering machines so you always had to call him at 7am or 10pm or even later. Just didn't want the mean old crazy lady to get pizzed when we called again. I leased from Buster for 10 years but only 5 of those years were on the same ranch which was my last lease out in Brackett. My bud just found another lease out in Mountain Home so it is a mute point now but really kinda curious if he is doing okay. I know a couple of years ago he got bit by a rattle snake and refused to go to the doctor and almost died. Finally went to the hospital and walked out the next day. He is/was a different kinda fella. Alot of guys mean mouthed him but we never had a problem with him as long as you followed his rules.


----------



## parker2 (Sep 8, 2005)

Bucksnort,
Last time I talked to him was about a year ago, but have not seen or heard from him since,
Sorry that I cant help you any futher,
Parker


----------



## nada (Aug 12, 2005)

Call tony at the wool and mohair in Brackettville, he may know.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I know his family.. Let me check with them,, One of his kin folks post here. But thats up to him to let you know. I'll see what I can find out. But, the family usually has a hard time finding him. That phone call sounds to a T though,, nothings changed for sure.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I'll be talking to him soon maybe. My Uncle Buster is one hard person to keep up with. I'll talk to mom and see if we can get a number. 

He's probally layed up with some rattle snake somewhere! lol


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

BTW!!!!! Spout he's kinda like you! 

He ain't right in the head.lmao


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I could have told everyone you were kin to him without your promission. But seeing he aint right, I figured I'd let you have the privilage and send ya a pm. LOL Next time I'm busting your tail for that comment! Where da heck is your brother at?

See Bucksnot(snort), I told ya he was around! 

he aint like your mom for sure!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browner (May 20, 2015)

Buster is still alive and kickin. You can easily find him just about every evening at the convenience store eating ice cream in brackettville


----------

